# What to Look For?



## Steve & Ruth Greene (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi everyone. We are two couples in our late 50's and early 60's who are looking to get into casual RV'ing. We've been friends for over thirty years and have traveled many times before.

For "cost efficiency," we're thinking of purchasing a pre-owned larger Class C or a smaller Class A-DP. One issue is that we want _everyone_ to sleep comfortably. I am the one with a severe back problem, however my wife and I do not want to "hog" the master bed all the time.

This brings us to several questions:
1. Do any of you either have experience with or know the make and models we should look toward?
2. Right now, our price point is approximately $40K. Too low? Could be just right?
3. What are the best ways to find a reliable pre-owned unit? Dealers, RV Owners (or former owners)

Thanks very much and we look forward to learning from you.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 18, 2016)

Steve & Ruth, we have a 32 ft PBD HR vacationer with two slides.  It has the V10 Ford Gasser and has served us very well since 02.  The bed is very comfortable, bathroom on small size and kitchen does not have a lot of counter space.  We camp in a lot of out of the way places and like the small size.  If you want torque, better ride go with a diesel pusher.  Fuel mileage is a wash as gas is cheaper than diesel. If not traveling a lot of miles I would opt for gasser.  I also like the class A but get what fits your needs.  You should be able to find a good used RV for 40 K.  Just do your homework and check out good.  If you are not comfortable with mechanics have it checked by qualified tech.  Alegro makes good units.  Be sure to check age of tires on used unit.  Learn to read the stamped date of MFG on sidewalls.  If 5 yr old you will need to replace soon regardless of tread depth.  Good luck


----------



## Steve & Ruth Greene (Aug 20, 2016)

Chelse - Thanks for the reply. If there's one thing I'm spending time on right now, is the "homework" angle of this plan. The four of us all agree that since we're looking for a pre-owned unit, we'll have a reputable mechanic look it over. And since my business partner is a helicopter pilot, he has the right guy, as his mechanic is a long=time RV'er! Also, thanks for the heads-up about the tires. I'm going to pass that on to him so that he'll know what look for when he does his searches.
It's an exciting prospect that the 4 of us are looking forward to. I don't remember if I said so in my original post, but we're planning on renting a large Class C for a few days to see how we all do locked up together!
Thanks again and safe travels!
Steve


----------



## C Nash (Aug 21, 2016)

Steve, great idea to rent first.  When looking at the class C used pay close attention to cab over area if that type.  They are prone to leak there and can be very expensive to repair.  That is the case on any ev that has leaked so pay special attention to any soft spots.  If it's there it will be a lot worse than it seems.  keep us posted.  Camping not for everyone but I would not exchange the family and friend


----------



## Gary King (Aug 29, 2016)

Hello Steve & Ruth Greene


----------

